# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی کیش ازاد

## ammir

سلام 
اگر تکمیل ظرفیت بذاره دانشگاه آزاد و کیش هم توش باشه بنظر شما بزنم همین کیش برم؟ 
البته ترازم میرسه چون در حالت عادی هم قبول میشدم و ترازم ۵۰ تا بیشتر از تراز آخرین قبولی بوده اما متاسفانه نزدم اون موقع ! 
با توجه به اینکه ۲۳ سالم هست عاقلانست بشینم یسال دیگه برای دانشگاه بهتر بخونم؟ 
شهریه یک سالش کسی می دونه چقدره؟ خیلی بیشتر از ظرفیت مازادای شهرای دیگست؟ 
البته اینم بگم با توجه به اینکه بیماری خاص دارم می تونم برای انتقال به مازاد تهران تلاش کنم ! 
واقعا موندم می ارزه این برم یا نه بشینم بخونم ؟ 
البته اگر تکمیل ظرفیت نذاره که مجبورم بمونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## elL

اصولا میمونه احتمال خیلی زیاد امسالم هست به نظر من برین خیلی بهتره اگه ترازتون میخوره معطل نکنید پزشکی هر جا که باشه ارزش داره دوباره کنکوردادن سخته الانم که هر سال داره بدتر میشه از پارسال

----------


## elL

در مورد شهریشم دقیق نمیدونم فقط میدونم که از بقیه جاها گرون تره

----------


## satar98

تكميل كيش هست ولي تو بهتر از اينو قبول مي شي احتمال اينم هست كه مازاد و آزاد تنكابن و كازرون بياد تو تكميل وتراز خوبي مي شكنه توكلت به خدا ولي كيشم آخر از همه بزن

----------


## 3anam

سلام به نظرمن که نمونید بهتره ...ولی فکر نکنم امسال تکمیل بگیره با توجه به این که امسال ذخیره هم گرفتند..الان حتی اونایی که توکارنامه شون نوشته ذخیره ولی اصلی ها رفتند ثبت نام کردند (یعنی ریزش نداشتن)موندن ومعلوم نیست واقعا میخوان باهاشون چیکارکنن

----------


## satar98

درباره شهريشم فكنم سالي ١٦ تومن باشه انتقاليم فكر نكنم بدن چون همش دوساله علوم پايه اونجا هستي بعدش ميايي تهران

----------


## elL

هر جا نمونه کیش میمونه خیالتون راحت البته تنکابن کلا پزشکیشو برداشتن چون تو دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته نبود و از دیگرانم شنیدم که یه تغییر اساسی میخوان تو دانشگاه تنکابن بدن به هر حال از نظر من برین چون واقعا سخته موندن با این اوضاع کنکور

----------


## ammir

> سلام به نظرمن که نمونید بهتره ...ولی فکر نکنم امسال تکمیل بگیره با توجه به این که امسال ذخیره هم گرفتند..الان حتی اونایی که توکارنامه شون نوشته ذخیره ولی اصلی ها رفتند ثبت نام کردند (یعنی ریزش نداشتن)موندن ومعلوم نیست واقعا میخوان باهاشون چیکارکنن


نه من از یک آشنا تو سازمان مرکزی پرسیدم تکمیل میگیره 
تو خود اطلاعیه آزاد برای تکمیل ظرفیت کارشناسی ارشد پاراگراف آخر اعلام کرده بود تا نیمه مهر اطلاع رسانی تکمیل ظرفیت کارشناسی با آزمون و دکترای حرفه ای اعلام میشه

----------


## elL

حتی اگه ذخیره هم بگیرن باز جا واسه تکمیل ظرفیت دارن

----------


## ammir

از همه ممنون

اگر تنکابن و کازرون هم بگیره که عالی میشه چون ترازا واقعا میکشه پایین 

آقا الان شهریش از سایت دیدم ترنی ۱۰.۷ هست انگار :/

----------


## elL

من عشق پزشکی بودم موندم یه سال خوندم ولی نشد ولی نمیدونم بمونم یا نه ایشالله که قبول میشید موفق باشید

----------


## satar98

پارسالم دندون تبريز تو انتخاب رشته شهريور نبود بعدش تو تكميل اومد مازادم تو شهريور نبود بعدش تو تكميل اومد

----------


## satar98

آقا تا ٩٣ قشمم پزشكي مي گرفت يه دفعه چي شد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## elL

به ما رسید همه چیز عوض شد

----------


## elL

یه خوبیه دیگه این بود که تاچن ساله پیش کنکورازاد وسراسری جدابود اینطوری خیلی بهتر بود شانس قبولی بیشتر بود به ما رسید یکی شد

----------


## ammir

> من عشق پزشکی بودم موندم یه سال خوندم ولی نشد ولی نمیدونم بمونم یا نه ایشالله که قبول میشید موفق باشید



ممنون 
انشالله شما هم موفق باشید

----------


## ammir

امسال واقعا همه چی دگرگون شد 
سال پیش با رتبه من راحت پزشکی پردیس زنجان می رفت حتی با ۴۰۰ تا بیشتر از امسال من
من امسال حتی زاهدان هم نیاوردم

----------


## elL

واسه من اصلا شهرش مهم نبود زدم همه جارو نشدم نمیدونم بمونم یا تکمیل ظرفیت بزنم برم؟

----------


## jungmin

دندان کیش ترم۱۲/۵ هست به ماهم گفتن ظزفیت تکمیل شده برای بهمن شاید یکی دو نفر ولی از پزشکی خبر ندارم ولی قبول شدیت به نظرم برین

----------


## ammir

> دندان کیش ترم۱۲/۵ هست به ماهم گفتن ظزفیت تکمیل شده برای بهمن شاید یکی دو نفر ولی از پزشکی خبر ندارم ولی قبول شدیت به نظرم برین



شما کیش می خونید؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*امیرجان

بنظر من

صبر کن و بعد تصمیمتو بگیر خب خودتم میدونی هرسال شرایط عوض میشه و تراز ها دگرگون یه سال واحد های دندونو بر میدارن یه سال پرستاری کمتر برمیدارن و...

اگه جاهای خوبم اومد اول اونارو بزن بعد کیش اگه میتونی پولشو بدی البته*

----------


## jungmin

> شما کیش می خونید؟


بله ورودی امسالم البته

----------


## ammir

> بله ورودی امسالم البته


خوابگاه داره اونجا؟ 
ممنون

----------


## jungmin

> خوابگاه داره اونجا؟ 
> ممنون


نع نداره باید خونه بگیرین

----------


## sinae2011

داداش گازشو بگیر برو اصلا نمون 96 یه کنکوری بگیرن که رتبه یک هم اشکش در بیاد فقط برو

----------

